# näkynyt



## oloekis

In a sentence like this : Keitään ei ole näkynyt.

Does `nyt` ,as in 'näkynyt`, imply the meaning of `present`?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sakvaka

No. -nUt (where the capital U can either be u or y, depending on vowel harmony) is the past participle suffix in nominative.

Finnish forms negative sentences in imperfect using the pattern 'ei (conjugated) + past participle in nominative'.

_En syönyt leipääsi!_ I didn't eat your sandwich!
_Minulla ei ollut rahaa, kun olin nuorempi._ I didn't have money when I was younger.
_Miksi seisoit paikallasi etkä tehnyt mitään?_ Why did you just stand and do nothing?

EDIT: Sorry, your sentence was obviously in perfect and not imperfect!

The perfect tense consists of 'olla' (conjugated) and a past participle.

_En ole syönyt vielä mitään._ I've eaten nothing yet.
_Olemme jutelleet jo kaksi tuntia._ We've been chatting for two hours by now.
_Ketään ei ole näkynyt._ I've seen no one here recently. (lit. No one has been to be seen.)


----------



## oloekis

I now understood the grammatical rule of "-nyt" very well, thank you again.

But I got one more question from your answer : Are there any differences between "keitään" and "ketään" in terms of meaning, in a somewhat semantic approach?


----------



## sakvaka

Yes, there is. _Keitään_ is plural (any people) and _ketään_ is singular (anyone), but in this context, the singular can safely be preferred as it is more common and suits the sentence best.


----------

